# Anyone know about the orange/blue mag replacement from walther?



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/WaltherP99FAQ/III/8.html

Is the true, anyone ever notice this? Will Walther still exchange them? thanks.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Interesting...all the ones Ive seen have been black.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Interesting...all the ones Ive seen have been black.


The followers for which paine is refering, is only applicable to the 40SW magazines. The earlier 40SW followers and magazine tube would allow the rounds in the mag to engage the slide stop and prematurely lock the slide back during firing. Walther progressivly changed the followers and then the magazine tube to correct this. All my 40SW mags have either the medium blue or light blue followers.

All 9mm mags have black followers except the SW99 mags, I believe they have orange or red followers.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

All mine are blue with the exception of two that I bought from CDNN that are red. Those magazines are marked 40 S&W/ .357 SIG. Interesting since these are factory magazines(they might be factory S&W mags I will have to check) and a .357 sig pistol was never made.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

My friend and I just bought 4 Nine MM S&W LEO marked 16rd mags.. 

Two for his SW99, and two for my P99/AS. I think the followers were white.

FWIW I have been well pleased with my few dealings with CDNN.. These "full" capacity mags were only $29.99 each + shipping, were in stock, and delivered in a few days. I keep the CDNN catalog downloaded, and hope to continue buying from them.. Nice folks.


J. Pomeroy


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

SW99 mags in 9mm have either bright red or white followers
I am not sure on the .40S&W mags for the SW99 though......

I had bought some SW99 mags from CDNN when they first advertised the mags (3 catalogs ago or so)... and I was not happy with them as they were used mags.... I returned them with no problem and ended up getting some P99 mags from Sportsman warehouse... back in the days when they only charged $24 for a mag... I guess they have gone up in price too now... I am reconsidering CDNN for these mags as the mag buy was the only time I was not happy with that outfit....
my G22 and P99c are both from CDNN and they were a bargain for the price CDNN asked for them at the time......


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

The mags we received from CDNN were new.


J. Pomeroy


----------

